# What are you doing on 12/21/12



## bczoom

When the world ends?

Nothing really here.  I did ask the Mrs. to keep her gas tank full.  She'll be going to work, but if the crazies start coming out that evening, I don't want her stopping for gas or milk or whatever on the way home.

I'll keep the news on in the background so I know from which direction the world ending event will be coming from. 

That said, it's just another day to me.  I'm as prepared for this Friday as I was for last Friday.  It's all the same.


----------



## luvs

well, i'll say my morning Prayers. feed the kitty-cats. bathe. make me & my hair luvely. my day-to-day stuff. snooze. sometimes snooze pills make u sleepy.

then wake when a new day arrives.


----------



## FrancSevin

Making plans for 12/ 25/12

I should be driving thru Eastern PA on my way to the Connecticut Grand kids.  If the SHTF, I'm heading for Muley's place!


----------



## squerly

FrancSevin said:


> If the SHTF, I'm heading for Muley's place!


LOL, we should all go anyway, just to see the look on his face when we all roll on up the driveway!


----------



## muleman RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Making plans for 12/ 25/12
> 
> I should be driving thru Eastern PA on my way to the Connecticut Grand kids.  If the SHTF, I'm heading for Muley's place!


I-86 to Corning and jump on 15 till you cross the river into Pa. Exit right and go west 17 miles on 49.


----------



## Dargo

I'll be headed towards a port with my family to leave on our cruise.


----------



## muleman RIP

As far as Friday goes it will depend on the weather and my pain levels, same as it always does. Guess I should get some more ammo in case the Zombies follow Frank.


----------



## Galvatron

I will wake up if i am lucky....then anything could happen i guess.....i do assure you that once i have had coffee my morning shit will not be effected by any force of nature.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

WORKING AS USUAL! and we are hopefully able to deal with any crisis that may come our way,be it th 21st or any other day. i did pick up some more reloading supply's recently but not cuz i think the world will end, cuz i love to shoot guns!


----------



## Ironman

I'll be making fudge.


----------



## Leni

Just the usual.  It's another end of the world thing that's been going on for centuries.  When the year 1000 AD approached many Christians gave away everything and went to the churches to await the end.  Funny thing.  It was just another day.  Wonder how they coped with that.


----------



## tommu56

Galvatron said:


> I will wake up if i am lucky....then anything could happen i guess.....i do assure you that once i have had coffee my morning shit will not be effected by any force of nature.



WE WILL BE KEEPING AN EYE ON YOU YOU ARE THE FURTHEST EAST THAT I KNOW OF AND THE FIRST TO SEE A PROBLEM!

TOM


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo said:


> I'll be headed towards a port with my family to leave on our cruise.



Sailing through the Bermuda Triangle when the world ends


----------



## muleman RIP

Ironman said:


> I'll be packing fudge.


Fixed it for you!


----------



## Ironman

As soon as I hit that submit button I knew you would be along shortly.


----------



## muleman RIP

Ironman said:


> As soon as I hit that submit button I knew you would be along shortly.


----------



## luvs

well, geez. muley's 'tis. i'll bring food

if there is packed fudge.,,,,, that's on them. i'll bring towels


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Sailing through the Bermuda Triangle when the world ends



Well you picked the right place to be when the world ends.  Jeez.


----------



## ki0ho

Finishing up a pare of rocking chairs....got ordered the night I finished the doll bed.......told mom to stop ansering the phone till they are all here!!!!!!!!.....by the time I get them put together today and rubed down with a coat of stain....and then two coats of good stuf it will be time to put them under the tree!!!!     if the stain dont take a good set it comes through onto white dresses!!!!!!!
the grand daughters dont seem to give a shit.....but their moms sure do bitch!!!!!!...and I enjoy to the max...smiling at them and saying ........payback is a bitch aint it!!!!!!!!
One things for sure.....If I had knowen how much fun grand kids were I would have had them FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc

I'll be at work on the 21st .... I should have put my Christmas shopping off till the 22nd.  What was I thinking???


----------



## Big Dog

Burning in Hell's damnation!


----------



## luvs

Doc said:


> I'll be at work on the 21st .... I should have put my Christmas shopping off till the 22nd. What was I thinking???


oh, doc. i went & shopped! oops! 

(im'ma call my Mum. tell 'er i need those boots. now.)

i could play this fiddle

if my Mum would answer her office phone


----------



## Dargo

luvs said:


> oh, doc. i went & shopped! oops!
> 
> (im'ma call my Mum. tell 'er i need those boots. now.)
> 
> i could play this fiddle
> 
> if my Mum would answer her office phone



I actually have a brother in law who, if you met him, seems to be normal and he believes Friday is it and I wasted my money paying for a cruise after that.  Hmm, if the world is ending, what good would money do me anyway??


----------



## jwstewar

Dargo said:


> I actually have a brother in law who, if you met him, seems to be normal and he believes Friday is it and I wasted my money paying for a cruise after that. Hmm, if the world is ending, what good would money do me anyway??


 
I was thinking the same thing about Doc saying he should have put Christmas shopping off - other than the aggrivation of not having had to do it.

Friday - I will either be shopping for our parent's Christmas gifts, wrapping what we already bought, or putting brake pads on the front of the Honda as they are starting to squeak a little bit.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Party like its 1999.


----------



## luvs

make me pretty when my daze have passed. put me into my new boots. 
someone's knocking.....



ugg....... another zombie.


----------



## luvs

Dargo said:


> I actually have a brother in law who, if you met him, seems to be normal and he believes Friday is it and I wasted my money paying for a cruise after that. Hmm, if the world is ending, what good would money do me anyway??


----------



## muleman RIP

Dargo said:


> I actually have a brother in law who, if you met him, seems to be normal and he believes Friday is it and I wasted my money paying for a cruise after that.  Hmm, if the world is ending, what good would money do me anyway??


Well at least by buying the cruise you may get a free ride on the tidal waves.


----------



## 9000LeeroyNyanJenkinsCat

Eh,I'll be peronoid yet excited to go to heaven.


----------



## luvs

again. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neGdoqsuiN8"]Tool - Ænema - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## EastTexFrank

9000LeeroyNyanJenkinsCat said:


> Eh,I'll be peronoid yet excited to go to heaven.



Right idea but wrong direction.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hopefully , Not pickin up the pieces .


----------



## luvs

we hafta tile us. thier job is to tile themselves


----------



## BigAl RIP

I've changed my mind !!!! I decided to start a new FF when the old one blows up or whatever its suppose to do . 
 It will be split up into 2 teams of 100 surviving members each  . 
Lefties vs Righties . 

You will have 200 words to state your case or be banned for ..... Well I guess we will make that up as we go  ..   

 May the best man/woman/team win


----------



## joec

BigAl said:


> I've changed my mind !!!! I decided to start a new FF when the old one blows up or whatever its suppose to do .
> It will be split up into 2 teams of 100 surviving members each  .
> Lefties vs Righties .
> 
> You will have 200 words to state your case or be banned for ..... Well I guess we will make that up as we go  ..
> 
> May the best man/woman/team win



Where the hell are you going to find 100 lefties around this place. I seem to be the token "lefty" here now. Hell I might not come back after tonight for that matter.


----------



## Dargo

joec said:


> Where the hell are you going to find 100 lefties around this place. I seem to be the token "lefty" here now. Hell I might not come back after tonight for that matter.



If by chance we don't perish Friday, can I have your firearms instead of you giving them to Joe Biden?  Obama announced that Joe Biden is going to come up with the "new firearm restrictions".  Note, there was never any choice of just enforcing the ones on the book or an option of debate; only Joe Biden will decide how and/or if we can have firearms as a civilian.  With Biden and Obama's record, this is going to get far, far uglier than I think either of those lunatics think.  Biden has already 'floated the idea' of giving citizens a certain amount for long guns and another amount for handguns before the government "procures" them by other means.


----------



## 9000LeeroyNyanJenkinsCat

joec said:


> Where the hell are you going to find 100 lefties around this place. I seem to be the token "lefty" here now. Hell I might not come back after tonight for that matter.



I'm a lefty too. :/


----------



## ki0ho

I must have stumbled on to a grupe of MAKs........all going to leave and not come back.....and then post back within 24 hrs!!!!!!!!!!....gota play with grandkids...but as a righty Ill be back!!!!!!!!!!!!as a lefty......shit that tastes bad just to say!!!!!!!!guess I cant be a lefty......life is to much fun to be left and unhappy all the time!!!!!!


----------



## bczoom




----------

